# ISO Help - Risotto Serving Size



## callmaker60 (Jun 20, 2014)

Can anyone give me a measurement for a "per serving" of arborio rice for risotto?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2014)

callmaker60 said:


> Can anyone give me a measurement for a "per serving" of arborio rice for risotto?



Look at the number of servings a recipe provides and divide the ingredients by that number.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2014)

Any time I have a question regarding an Italian recipe, this is where I go.

Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Basic Risotto

You don't have to use wine if you choose not to.


----------



## creative (Jun 20, 2014)

On the plus side, if you make too much risotto then you can use it for arancini (italian rice balls with cheese)


----------



## JMediger (Jun 20, 2014)

My package says "1/4 C. dry" for the Nutritional Facts then the recipe on the package (not the one I use though) says to use 1 C and you get 3 C's of cooked rice.  Does that help?


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 21, 2014)

I would plan at least a cup of cooked rice for each serving and add some extra.   I should note we have several guys that are 6'2" to 6'5" tall that would be eating what ever is on the table and one cup might be the appetizer for any one of them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 21, 2014)

callmaker60 said:


> Can anyone give me a measurement for a "per serving" of arborio rice for risotto?



Most of the recipes I've looked at seem to average somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 cup per serving. For just basic risotto, I would go with the higher number. If you're adding a lot of other ingredients (veggies, meat, or seafood), I would use the lower number.


----------



## bubatora (Jun 25, 2014)

I use 1 glass (water glass) for person +1 glass


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 25, 2014)

1/4 cup uncooked per person


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 26, 2014)

The serving size for potatoes, rice, corn, peas, macaroni etc. is 1/2 cup, cooked.


----------



## zfranca (Oct 9, 2014)

Serving sizes are up to personal interpretation and how you serve the dish. Is risotto going to be the first course or is it going to be the whole meal?


----------



## Addie (Oct 10, 2014)

creative said:


> On the plus side, if you make too much risotto then you can use it for arancini (italian rice balls with cheese)



Oh absolutely. A big seller in these here parts. During my working days, they were a great food lunch. And every Italian Festival during the summer, you will find several carts selling them. So delicious! Well worth making a lot of extra rice just for them.

Excellent suggestion creative.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 10, 2014)

zfranca said:


> Serving sizes are up to personal interpretation ...


 
Which is why 65% of Americans are obese!


----------

